# Canyon Preview 2007: Spectral Serie



## mstaab_canyon (14. November 2006)

Hallo,

zuerst die schlechte Nachricht: Leider wird der Termin 15.11.2006 für den Neustart von www.canyon.com trotz starkem Engangement aller Beteiligten nicht zu halten sein. Wir rechnen Ende der nächsten Woche mit der Fertigstellung der neuen Webseite.

Als Trostpflaster möchte ich Euch hier, wie auch bereits in den Vorjahren, IBC-Exclusiv eine detailierte Vorschau auf das neue Modelljahr bei Canyon geben.

Spectral Serie

*Spectral 9.0*






*Rahmen*	Spectral Carbon, F10 Series, Ultra-High Modulus Carbon 
*Gabel*	Fox 32 Talas X
*Dämpfer*	Fox RP 23
*Steuersatz*	Integrated Headset
*Schaltwerk* SRAM X.0
*Umwerfer* Shimano Deore XT
*Schaltgriffe* SRAM X.0 Matchmaker
*Bremsgriffe*	Formula Oro Puro
*Bremsen*	Formula Oro Puro 180/160
*Naben* Mavic Crossmax ST Disc
*Zahnkranz* Shimano XTR 11-32
*Felgen* Mavic Crossmax ST Disc
*Reifen* Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2,25
*Kurbeln* Shimano XTR
*Kettenblätter*44/32/22
*Innenlager* Shimano XTR
*Vorbau* Syntace F 139
*Lenker*	Easton Monkeylite XC Riser LO 660mm
*Griffe*	Iridium
*Sattel*	Selle Italia SLK
*Sattelstütze*Syntace P6 Carbon
*Verkaufspreis* 4199,- 

*Spectral 7.0*





*Rahmen*	Spectral Carbon, F10 Series, Ultra-High Modulus Carbon 
*Gabel*	Fox 32 Talas X
*Dämpfer*	Fox RP 23
*Steuersatz*	Integrated Headset
*Schaltwerk* SRAM X.0
*Umwerfer* Shimano Deore XT
*Schaltgriffe* SRAM X.9 Matchmaker
*Bremsgriffe*	Formula Oro Bianco
*Bremsen*	Formula Oro Bianco 180/160
*Naben*	DT-Swiss 240 IS
*Zahnkranz* Shimano XT 11-32
*Felgen* DT Swiss 4.2d
*Reifen* Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2,25
*Kurbeln* Shimano XT
*Kettenblätter*44/32/22
*Innenlager* Shimano XT
*Vorbau* Syntace F 139
*Lenker*	Easton EA 70 Riser LO 630mm
*Griffe*	Iridium
*Sattel*	Selle Italia SLK
*Sattelstütze*Thomson Elite
*Verkaufspreis* 3199,- 

Weitere Modelle in der Spectral Serie: Spectral 8.0, Spectral 6.0


----------



## ultraschwer (14. November 2006)

Huuuiii!!

Ich dachte es gibt nur eine Mwst.-Erhöhung von 3% - und jetzt das  

ultraschwer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## User129 (15. November 2006)

hm hieß es nicht mal wer 06 ein Spectral bestellt hat bekommt das erst 07 dafür aber auch mit den 07 Komponenten und zum alten Preis?
Diejenigen dürfen sich ja jetzt wirklich freuen.


----------



## redbyte (15. November 2006)

auf der Suche nach einem neuen All-Mountain-Fully hatte ich schon das ganze Jahr ein Auge auf das Spectral geworfen, auf Messen begutachtet etc.

Mit den neuen Preisen steht die Konkurrenz beim LBS allerdings wieder ziemlich gut da.


----------



## dominik-deluxe (15. November 2006)

joa die preise sind satt
werde vielleicht doch auf eine liteville umschwenken


----------



## sebot.rlp (15. November 2006)

Wer sich 2006 ein Spectral bestellt hat der kann sich echt glücklich schätzen. Fast 1000 Euro weniger für so ziemlich die gleichen Komponenten bezahlt.


----------



## FloImSchnee (16. November 2006)

sebot.rlp schrieb:


> Fast 1000 Euro weniger für so ziemlich die gleichen Komponenten bezahlt.


1000 Euro? Zwischen dem vergleichbaren 2006er Elite und dem 2007er Spectral 7.0 ist der Abstand bei weitem nicht so groß...

Das 9.0er ist allerdings in der Tat schon empfindlich teuer...


----------



## Goodlife (16. November 2006)

Ich finde der Abstand ist noch geringer. IMO ist das Ultimate (3149,-) am besten mit dem 7.0-er (3199,-) vergleichbar (beide haben die Talas X), das Elite hat die Talas RLC und LX-Kurbeln statt XT-Kurbel (7.0er) im Gegensatz zum 7.0-er, das auch die Talas X ausweist. Nach kurzer Betrachtung denke ich, dass mit dem 9.0-er einfach noch mehr draufgesetzt werden soll als beim Ltd. wie z.B. mit den Laufrädern.


----------

